

Real programmers don't test - muriithi
http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/pm/minimalit/archives/Real-programmers-dont-test-13282

======
makecheck
The article treats unit tests and code as one task, a reasonable idea to make
sure programmers actually are testing before "done" means "done". But the
article also seems to conclude that unit testing and a few "high level tests"
are all it takes. That's almost true, but they've left out a big one:
regressions.

A project can be burned, and burned badly, if it doesn't have a regression
test suite to demonstrate clearly what the code is supposed to be doing. The
main reason for regressions is to catch unintended consequences...where adding
Feature A wasn't supposed to fark up features B and C, or a bug marked "fixed"
3 months ago is suddenly back. Another really important reason is
documentation: new programmers on a project can learn a program surprisingly
quickly by examining a set of well-designed (canonical) regression tests.

------
boredguy8
Summary: Don't test at the end of coding, test as you code.

Duh?

(A fine article, I guess I didn't realize there are people who don't code that
way...seems sortof self-evident to me.)

